# Ajout Carte graphique sur G5 PPC



## vincemusic (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un powermac G5 (juin 2004/ 2*2,5 Ghz) avec une carte vidéo ATI Radéon 9600XT.
Mes 2 sorties vidéo sont utilisées (pour 2 écrans)
J'aimerai rajouté un écran, donc il me faut une 2eme carte vidéo, mais apparemment je n'ai que des ports AGP.
Auriez vous un modèle à me conseiller ?

N.B : La qualité de l'image n'est pas déterminante, je fais de l'illustration sonore, j'ai juste besoin de voir la vidéo.

Merci pour vos retours

Musicalement
Vincent


----------



## vincemusic (19 Mars 2010)

Personne ne peut me renseigner ?

Autre question : 
Comment faire communiquer un PC (esclave) et mon G5 (maitre) dans l'optique de lire la vidéo depuis le PC ?
N.B : N'y a t'il pas des problèmes de synchronisation avec ce procédé ?

Merci


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2010)

Ca m'étonnerait que ton Mac n'ait que des ports AGP. En général c'est un seul  

Et dans le cas des PowerMac G5, il n'y en a en fait pas un seul 

Quand au 2*2,5 Ghz, tu parles du Quad (2 processeur bi-coeur à 2,5 Ghz) ?

Si c'est lui, tu n'as que des connecteurs PCI Express, 4 en tout.


----------



## vincemusic (20 Mars 2010)

Merci Melure pour ton retour
Oui c'est bien un modèle bi processeur 2,5 ghz.

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire ma tour dispose de 8 logements pour DIMM et pourrait donc accepter les cartes PCI-X 100 et 133 mhz (par contre je n'ai pas l'indiction "PCI-X" au niveau du code barre, en bas de la tour ...)

Quelle est la différence entre PCI-X et PCI Express ?


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2010)

Ce sont deux connecteurs différents et bien sur incompatibles. Il te faut une carte PCI E 

Tu peux en trouver chez macsales.com (mon revendeur favori), chez NextWay, et surement ailleurs.

Sinon les petites annonces ou enchères :

Annonce sur eBay

Il existe aussi des moyens de flasher des cartes PC, mais là je te laisse chercher sur le net (plutôt du coté des sites US ou de macbidouille).


----------



## vincemusic (20 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup Melaure 
Je vais regarder les différents liens

---------- Post added at 17h42 ---------- Previous post was at 16h39 ----------

Melaure, j'ai trouvé ça en infos sur la carte ATI Radéon X1900
Configuration requise Mac :
 Apple PowerMac G5 DualCore ou Quad
 Mémoire vive de 512 Mo minimum
 MacOS X.4.7 minimum

Incompatibilité :
 Incompatible avec les G5 simplecoeur (mono et biprocesseurs), car équipés d'un port graphique AGP.

et mon mac est équipé d'une carte AGP ...


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2010)

vincemusic a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Melaure
> Je vais regarder les différents liens
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17h42 ---------- Previous post was at 16h39 ----------
> ...



Alors ce n'est pas un Quad 2,5, tu t'es trompé. Le Quad G5 n'a pas d'AGP.

Tu peux vérifier tes infos systèmes ?


----------



## vincemusic (22 Mars 2010)

Non effectivement Melaure, mon modèle de G5 est bien un bi processeur 2,5ghz de juin 2004 en PPC, juste avant les intel


----------



## vincemusic (23 Mars 2010)

Personne ne peut me renseigner sur un modèle de carte compatible ?


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2010)

En effet dans ce cas c'est encore plus dur à trouver, surtout que c'est du PCI-X et pas du PCI-E ... Tu as cherché un peu sur les sites d'annonces ?


----------



## vincemusic (23 Mars 2010)

Non je n'ai pas encore regardé, je vais y jeter un oeil.
Donc il faut bien que j'oriente ma recherche sur des cartes PCI-X


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2010)

vincemusic a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas encore regardé, je vais y jeter un oeil.
> Donc il faut bien que j'oriente ma recherche sur des cartes PCI-X



Tout à fait, et ça ne court pas les rues. Le PCI-X a vite disparu.


----------



## envillepurple (13 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tout à fait, et ça ne court pas les rues. Le PCI-X a vite disparu.



bonjour, 
très intéréssé par cette discussion car je suis dans le même cas.
as tu trouvé une carte PCI X ?

je galere pour en trouver une 

merci


----------

